# Virgin super hub and static ip not working

## andrewwalker27

I've recently replaced my old cable modem and router with a Virgin super hub and, whilst dhcp connected machines work, nothing with a static ip address can connect to the web any longer. I can ping the static addresses so I think it is a DNS problem but I don't know much about the router. The Virgin hub has an ip 192.168.0.1 just like my old router so it should just work without changing anything. My config file is as follows

dns_domain_lo="frednet"

config_eth0="192.168.0.13 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.1"

I can see the machine is connected on the Virgin hub but whilst I can ping the machines on the network from one to the other and even ssh into them using their static ip address, anything dns related is broken.

Can anyone explain how you get DNS working on this Virgin box?

----------

## Veldrin

Have a look HERE!

you have to set the dns servers manunally inside /etc/resolv.conf. there is no option inside /etc/conf.d/net to do this.

V.

----------

## andrewwalker27

Thanks but the link doesn't seem to work, can you send it again?

Thanks

I checked the /etc/resolv.conf file and according to my router the DNS servers are the same as they were previously, they also worked correctly with my old router.

----------

## Veldrin

Sorry for that - I borked the link without realizing...

hmm.

can you verify, that dns resolution really works

e.g nslookup www.google.com or dig www.google.com

----------

